# JUTTING UR JAW INSTEAD OF JAW SURGERY?



## Whatever2001 (Jan 5, 2021)

I noticed that if i jut my jaw forwards by just a bit, to the point where it still feels "normal" and nothing hurts, i look a lot better not just in my side profile but my main too

can i cause any problems by continuing doing this? Hasn't effected be anyway since ive been doing this for like 2 years now naturally


----------



## Whatever2001 (Jan 5, 2021)

im thinking of doing this instead of getting genio, or at least doing it until i moneymax enough to get genio


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Jan 5, 2021)

*autism *


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Jan 5, 2021)

Inb4 tmj.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 5, 2021)

greyer than sasha


----------



## Whatever2001 (Jan 5, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> greyer than sasha





Caesar Augustus said:


> Inb4 tmj.


can u get tmj even though you don't do it too far forwards to the point where u feel ur joints hurting?


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Jan 5, 2021)

Whatever2001 said:


> can u get tmj even though you don't do it too far forwards to the point where u feel ur joints hurting?


Yeah bro.
I think the constant stress would cause tmj


----------



## Whatever2001 (Jan 5, 2021)

Caesar Augustus said:


> Yeah bro.
> I think the constant stress would cause tmj


it doesnt feel stressful for me though, it feels sort of "natural", but i have to push my jaw backwards to have a proper bite otherwise my lower teeth bite directly at my upper teeth 

https://looksmax.org/threads/tmd-megathread.161754/ this dude said this should be done regardless here too, "Posturally protract your mandible 2-4 millimeters from maximal retraction (*most important*)."


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Jan 5, 2021)

Whatever2001 said:


> it doesnt feel stressful for me though, it feels sort of "natural", but i have to push my jaw backwards to have a proper bite otherwise my lower teeth bite directly at my upper teeth
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/tmd-megathread.161754/ this dude said this should be done regardless here too, "Posturally protract your mandible 2-4 millimeters from maximal retraction (*most important*)."


Don't trust me.
But if you want to be sure go book an appointment with a doctor.
I wouldn't trust such an important aspect of my life with autists here.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jan 5, 2021)

Joined Nov 21, 2020 Posts 14 Reputation 16 Time online 12h 6m


----------



## Whatever2001 (Jan 5, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> Joined Nov 21, 2020 Posts 14 Reputation 16 Time online 12h 6m


im a lurkcel and im dead srs about this


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Jan 5, 2021)

Graycel moment

Every time I think I've seen the epitome of autism here someone proves me wrong


----------



## SteveRogers (Jan 5, 2021)

I don't see why not


----------



## Deleted member 5521 (Jan 5, 2021)

I do this too but jut out slightly to connect my front teeth together so I dont look like the recessed monkey I was destined to be


----------



## Neurose (Jan 5, 2021)

I do this all the time. The problem is that you can't maintain that position while speaking and the rapid lower lip movement looks weird.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jan 5, 2021)

I have a natural overbite, but I constantly jut my lower jaw forward, creating an artificial underbite. At first people commented on it and imitated me to ridicule me. But now after 5 years of doing it I feel like it looks more natural. In some videos you can barely tell I think. In other fotos, especially selfies it is very obvious. I haven't gotten any lasting pain from it.


----------



## Imthenewbeyoncee (Jan 5, 2021)

lmaoo

whattt


----------



## StressShady (Jan 18, 2021)

Whatever2001 said:


> I noticed that if i jut my jaw forwards by just a bit, to the point where it still feels "normal" and nothing hurts, i look a lot better not just in my side profile but my main too
> 
> can i cause any problems by continuing doing this? Hasn't effected be anyway since ive been doing this for like 2 years now naturally


Greycel moment


----------



## Deleted member 8080 (Jan 18, 2021)

JFL @ THIS AUTIST 😂😂😂


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Jan 19, 2021)

actually is a great way of making a overbite less noticeable. I've been doing it since primary and I'm all g lol just connecting the two front teeth. only way you can tell is when your eating


----------

